# Suche: Auferstehungsrolle ;-)



## Nargil179 (15. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffeduser ;-)

da jetzt tatsächlich einige neue Features usw. in WoW neu eingebaut werden solle, wollte ich mir doch nochmal das Spiel anschauen ;-)

Meine Frage an euch, kann mir jemand evtl. eine Auferstehungsrolle senden?

Um eventuelle Doppelsendungen zu verhindern, bitte ich euch eine kurze PN an mich zu senden falls ihr Interesse habt!

Ich teile euch dann meine Emailadresse mit!

Vielen Dank euch schonmal im Vorraus!!!!


----------



## -OoSchnuffioO- (15. März 2012)

hier ich würde dir eine senden wenn du interesse hast


----------



## Angel123 (16. März 2012)

Ich könnte Dir auch eine Rolle schicken. Spiele auf Frostmourne (Horde)


----------



## clindamycin (16. März 2012)

ich kann dir rda auf allen severn schicken  sag mir nur auf welchen sever du spielen möchtest und ich sende dir dan eine


----------

